# Maxwell the Pyr



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

I haz a chicken wing:


















My fave toy:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What a beautiful animal!!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What a big love! Wish I knew how to post pictures...............


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> What a big love! Wish I knew how to post pictures...............


Put them on a web page somewhere then put a link to indiviual pictures in your post. Press the "QUOTE" button on Maxwell's original post in this thread and you can see how it's done.


AND YES!!! Maxwell is a beautiful dog.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I want to hug him and smoosh his face! (a loving smoosh, of course :smile


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now this is one huggable pup! So furry and loving! Just wanna give this pup a great big HUG!:wink:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow that is a gorgeous pup! He looks so soft! hehe


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

Big thank you to all of you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

This is an awesome breed. They are gentle giants. Wonderful with children, protective of family, a bit wary of strangers, good watchdogs. My aunt & uncle had a dairy farm in New Hampshire, they had 4 of these dogs on their property. 

In addition, I once fostered a male 5 month old yellow lab / great pyr mix and he was 55 pounds already at that age. He had the fluffiest white coat and most awesome personality.

I just love this breed.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love that breed, if I am ever in a situation where I can have a large dog, that is the kind I want to get!


----------

